# Formatieren rückgängig machen?



## Ich_halt224 (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Partitionen erstellt.
Eine dieser Partitionen habe ich heute über den Arbeitsplatz (rechte Maustaste auf die Partition, dort Formatieren ausgewählt) formatiert.

Nun habe ich aber eben fest gestellt, dass ein wichtiger Ordner gerade dort gespeichert wurde.

Ich habe den PC seit der Formatierung noch nicht neu gestartet. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Formatierung rückgängig zu machen oder die Daten wiederherzustellen?


Betriebssystem ist Windows XP.


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (28. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, werden bei einer Formatierung die Daten nicht wirklich gelöscht (auch wenn das gesagt wird), sondern nur ihr Platz auf der HD freigegeben, sodass darauf neue Daten geschrieben werden.
Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Das heisst, du könntest theoretisch mit Recovery Tools (wie z.B. PC Inspector File Recovery) die Daten wieder holen, solange du nichts auf die Festplatte geschrieben hast (ist ja bei dir anscheinend nicht der Fall)
PC Inspector ist glaube ich kostenpflichtig, aber vielleicht gibts noch gratis Tools im Internet. Kannst ja mal google nach Recovery Tools fragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kyrios


----------



## metalgear (28. Mai 2006)

KyriosTheristis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, werden bei einer Formatierung die Daten nicht wirklich gelöscht (auch wenn das gesagt wird), sondern nur ihr Platz auf der HD freigegeben



Das wird immer wieder gesagt, ja. Aber afaik gilt das nur für das Löschen von Daten - beim Formatieren sollte der Datenträger eigentlich komplett überschreiben werden, wenn auch nur ein mal. Warum sonst dauert das Formatieren einer HDD so lange? 

Was das Wiederherstellen der "verschwundenen" Daten angeht: da würde ich mir keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen machen. Schon einfach gelöschte Dateien sind oftmals nicht mehr rekonstruierbar - zumindest nicht in einem Brauchbaren Zustand. 

Beim nächsten mal ein Backup oder besser noch ein Image mehr anlegen - dann sind Recovery Tools überflüssig.


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. Mai 2006)

Zum Thema der Dauer beim Formatieren -> http://www.winhelpline.info/forum/f...llformatierung-und-normaler-formatierung.html 

Die Daten werden beim Formatieren nicht überschrieben, sondern nur gelöscht, das heißt, dass eine Wiederherstellung normalerweise möglich sein sollte


----------



## KyriosTheristis (28. Mai 2006)

Eben, hatte ich doch richtig in Errinnerug, dass ich selbst mal Daten von einer Formatierten Platte gerettet habe.

Probiers doch einfach mal mit Recorvery Tools, schaden kanns ja nix!


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit die Festplatte einzuschicken! Das kostet aber glaub ich relativ viel Kohle!
Aber ich habe auch schon öfters gehört, das es mit Tools möglich ist gelöschte Daten zurückzuholen!
Also viel Glück dabei


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Mai 2006)

burnobaby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit die Festplatte einzuschicken! Das kostet aber glaub ich relativ viel Kohle!


Soweit ich weiss kostet das nicht relativ viel Kohle sondern richtig viel Kohle.


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Naja bezogen auf den Wert der Daten die man wiederhaben will... Kann ja glatt mal mehrere 1.000 Euro kosten wenn einem Unternehmen ne Festplatte abraucht  
Aber wenn sie keine Datensicherung durchführen, haben sie auch selbst schuld!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Mai 2006)

Mehrere 1000 Euro sind dabei im Grunde noch ein Pappenstiel. So ein Datenverlust kann schnell 6- oder 7-stellig werden, je nachdem was es halt fuer Daten sind.


----------



## metalgear (28. Mai 2006)

So oder so hast Du schlechte Karten, Deine Daten in brauchbarem Zustand zurückzubekommen. Text-Datein kansnt sicherlich noch auslesen - aber bei "Multimedia" wirds dann echt unschön. 

Aber versuche Dein Glück. Vielleicht haben die verschiedenen Tools ja unterschiedlich viel drauf... 

*edit:* Was das Formatieren angeht: muss wohl auf'm Schlauch gestanden haben, als ich das geschrieben habe. Was ich meinte - und auch immer anstatt des Formatierens durchführe - ist das komplette überschreiben des HDD. Sei es mit Patrition Magic oder Partition Expert - haupstache es bleibt nichts über, was wiederherstellbar ist. Ebenso lösche ich Daten direkt per SaveErase.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (29. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe das aller erste Recovery-Tool ausprobiert und es konnten auch alle Daten wiederhergestellt werden.

Allerdings brauchte ich ja nur diesen einen Ordner, mit sagen wir mal 30 Dateien drin, er hat natürlich alle Daten auf der Partition wiederhergestellt, waren um die 27000, und natürlich ist keine Ordnerstruktur mehr dabei, die Dateien heissen nun auch alle Cluster-und ne Nummer dahinter.

Habe also auch das wieder gelöscht, denn bin echt zu faul zu, da die Dateien rauszusuchen, soooo wichtig waren sie dann doch nicht. 

Wie funktioniert denn das mit nem Image von der Festplatte machen?
Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## koko1855 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo

ich habe einen großen Problem und bitte um Hilfe. Ich habe leider mit Windows Recovery Disc von Microsoft meine externe 500 GB USB Festplatte zu formatieren geschafft.Wollte Windows neu installieren und statt auf die interne Festplatte ich weiß nicht mehr wie genau habe die externe USB Festplatte gewählt. Sie wurde formatiert, aber es kamm Nachricht, dass Windows nicht drauf installiert werden kann. Ich habe dann nichts mehr auf der Festplate gemacht, sie ist koplet leer. Kann ich die Formatierung rückgängig machen und wenn mit welchem Programm? Vor der Formatierung war FAT32 und jetzt ist NTFS. Ich habe mit Power Data Recovery probiert und nach 15 Stunden Scanierung hat Daten für insgesammt 1150 GB gefunden und alles ist wirklich ein Mist, alles durcheinander und die Ordner sind  auch mit komischen Nammen Lostdir001 oder $Bootdir001 und so ein . Die Festplatte war fast voll, vielleicht von 500 GB waren 60-70 GB frei. Kann man irgendwie unformat oder ähnliches einfach das alte FAT32 zurückbringen mit allem, wie es vorher war? Bitte um Hilfe!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## random-access (18. Juni 2008)

koko1855 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> ...Microsoft meine externe 500 GB USB Festplatte zu formatieren geschafft.Wollte Windo.. ...Data Recovery probiert und nach 15 Stunden Scanierung hat Daten für insgesammt 1150 GB gefunden und alles ist wirklich ein Mist ...


1150 GB auf ner 500 GB Platte.. nicht schlecht..

also:
Backup Programm: Acronis True Image
Recovery Programm: TuneUp-Utilities

Acronis ist einfach zu bedienen

TuneUp ist für dich kostenlos in einer 30-Tage Testversion verfügbar, ich glaube du hast in der Zeit schon den vollen Funktionsumfang des Programms, ich bin mir sicher das du "TuneUp Undelete" (ein Teil des Programms) ausführen kannst, wenn ich damit Daten wiederhergestellt habe, hat das Funktioniert und auch die richtigen Namen waren vorhanden.
Aber das stellt dir die Platte nicht wieder auf FAT32 zurück, allerdings kommst du so wieder an die Daten... ich denke mir das es evtl. nicht funktioniert, weil FAT32 Dateien auf einen NTFS-Datenträger wiederhergestellt werden.. -> aber das hab ich nie getestet, bzw. beobachtet..

In dem Sinne...Viel Erfolg,
&
Grüße, random.


----------



## soyo (18. Juni 2008)

So lange man keine speziellen Programme benutzt die Festplatte bis zu 80 Mal mit verschieden Bitmustern überschreibt, kann man recht einfach die Daten mit einem Recovery-Tool (zb sehr gut: O&O Disc Recover) wiederherstellen. Man bekommt leider nicht die Dateinamen zurück. Aber es werden die Dateitypen von allein erkannt, mann muss sich dann nur die richtigen raussuchen.

viel Glück, soyo


----------



## koko1855 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

erst vielen Dank für die Antworten. Aber mit den zwei Backup Programmen: Acronis True Image und Recovery Programm: TuneUp-Utilities werden auch die Namen der Orner korrekt wiederhergestellt? Weil mit Power Data Recovery werden die Namen der Dateien schon richtig wiederhergestellt, das Problem ist, das die alle in tausende Ordner mit Namen wie LostDir0001 oder $RootDir0002 usw. erscheinen. Außerdem es findet auch Dateien, die ab dem Kauf der Festplatte geschrieben worden und später gelöscht oder ähnliches sind und deswegen 1150 GB auf einer 500 GB Festplatte und ich brauche echt 2 Monate oder so um meine, die ich brauche zu selektieren und wiederherzustellen. Also eine recht miese Geschichte, und auch nicht alle Dateien werden richtig wiederhergestellt-einige sind dann beschädigt. Ich bin wirklich verzweifelt
mfg


----------



## random-access (18. Juni 2008)

Also Zunächst:
Acronis True Image funktioniert so: 

-Backup erstellen
-system kaputt machen
-Backup wieder einspielen

du hast halt noch viele andere Optionen, die brauchst du aber nicht, falls du nicht gerade vorhaben solltest ein Image des Betriebssystem zu ziehen und anschließend auf ein hardwaretechnisch anderes System aufzuspielen.. da hättest du dann auch die möglichkeit treiber mit reinzuladen ;D

- back to topic -
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich überfragt damit, ob die komplette Ordnerstruktur bei TuneUp wiederhergestellt werden kann. Aber du hast die Möglichkeit, anhand der Erstellungs- bzw. "Zerstörungs-" Stempeln herauszufinden wie alt die gelöschten Dateien sind, die wiederhergestellt werden können.
Der TuneUp Recovery Manager unterteilt die Dateien, die wiederhergestellt werden können in verschiedene Güten.

Grüße, random.


----------



## Johannes7146 (19. Juni 2008)

mal allgemein zum thema:

Also soweit ich informiert bin werden beim löschen nur die verweise gelöscht und die Dateien sind noch vorhanden, solange keine anderern datein an dieser stelle gespeichert werden.
Beim normalen formatieren werden die alten daten 1x überschrieben was dazuführt, dass das wiederherstellen meist nicht mehr zu 100% funktioniert!
Dann gibt es noch Programm, welche zum "sicheren löschen" gedacht sind! diese überschreiben die stellen wo die dateien gespeichert sind mehrmals! danach sind die dateien 100%ig verschwunden und nicht wiederherstellbar!

Wenn ihr die Dateien nur gelöscht habt (oder formatiert), dann stehen die chancen sehr gut eure Daten zurück zu bekommen (meistens allerdings ohne Ordnerstruktur und ohne Dateinamen).
Wie schon oben genannt ist O&O Disc Recover ein sehr gutes Tool.

Beim verwenden dieser Tools müsst ihr einen pfad angeben wo die wiederhergestellten datein hingespeichert werden sollen. Sinnvoll ist es hier eine andere Festplatte zu wählen als die, von der man gerade versucht die daten wiederherzustellen, da sonst mit den wiederhergestellten dateien noch nciht wiederhergestellte datein überschrieben werden können!

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich etwas falsch erläutert habe.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## used_gangster (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle!
Ich habe auch dass Problem aber bisschen anderster:
Ich habe eine Soft-modded Xbox und habe da mal ausversehen eine Formatierung durchgeführt und dadurch alle darauf gespeicherten Spieldateien gelöscht...Gibt es villeicht eine Möglichkeit sie wieder zu beschaffen****
Bin echt dankbar für jede hilfe!!


----------



## Johannes7146 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke da solltest du eher in einem Xbox Forum nach Hilfe suchen. Ich denke die chancen stehen aber eher schlecht...


----------

